
Google Wants You To Become A Gmail Ninja. Or Look Like A Huge Nerd Trying. - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/06/23/googles-wants-you-to-become-a-gmail-ninja-or-look-like-a-huge-nerd/
======
Brentley_11
Link to the google post: [http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2009/06/so-you-want-
to-be-gmai...](http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2009/06/so-you-want-to-be-gmail-
ninja.html)

------
abyssknight
Why link to TC on this and not straight to the goods? Just curious, not
flaming.

~~~
vaksel
saw it on TC first

------
jonursenbach
I'd love to be able to advance to a green belt ninja, but alas Video Chat is
not available on Linux.

------
staunch
It's been years and I still can't even filter/search using regexps or using my
own custom headers.

------
dantheman
How is this not the # green belt feature: Access your mail via https.

Everyone should be doing that, it's like a 10 second config change to gmail.

------
reedlaw
One thing I've never been able to figure out is how to get _all_ elements of
the page to render securely. It seems in every browser I've tried, Gmail pops
up a message asking if I want to display insecure elements. Is this safe,
since I don't know which elements are displayed insecurely?

~~~
brown9-2
It's not Gmail popping up that warning, it's your browser.

(Although yes, it's gmail generating the links to both insecure and secure
content, but distinctions are important to make)

By the way, just bookmark the https version of the site. Then you never have
to worry about secure/insecure.

~~~
reedlaw
Yes, I meant the browser. Under Gmail Master there is a tip on how to always
access your mail via https. I have that on, and always use
<https://www.gmail.com/> in my browser, but there are still some elements that
display insecurely, at least in Chrome. I just checked Firefox 3.5RC2 and IE8
and dodn't get this problem anymore.

Update: I just cleared Chrome's cache and now it works.

